# 1st ABT's



## abokol (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## danielh (Mar 14, 2010)

They look fantastic.  What did you fill them with and how did they turn out?


----------



## abokol (Mar 14, 2010)

I figured i'd go simple being my 1st attempt.  Plain cream cheese, wrapped in 2 pieces of bacon.  I thought they were going to be really spicy based on how they smelled while they were still in bag, but they were pretty mellow.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 14, 2010)

they look good, I bet you have them many more times


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta love those ABT's. I need to make some again soon. Its been since last summer. Way Over Due!


----------



## dubmike (Mar 14, 2010)

i have to try them for my next smoke. they look soo good.


----------

